
High on Hitler and Meth: Book Says Nazis Were Fueled by Drugs - lexap
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/12/09/books/high-on-hitler-and-meth-book-says-nazis-were-fueled-by-drugs.html
======
jnsaff2
There was recently a review critical of this book:
[https://www.theguardian.com/books/2016/nov/16/blitzed-
drugs-...](https://www.theguardian.com/books/2016/nov/16/blitzed-drugs-in-
nazi-germany-by-norman-ohler-review)

------
Neliquat
So were the US armed forces.

------
sctb
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12575020](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12575020)

------
Jam3s
As a german that sounds like old news. My understanding is that
"Panzerschokolade" is common knowledge.

